# Can anyone recommend a cashback website for bh and/or amazon?



## GerryDavid (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to purchase some stuff from either site but I would also like to save a bit of money.   I tried ebates but it doesnt say what kind of discount you get with amazon, just a coupon and nothing for bh.  I miss bing.com and their awesome cashback program, it came in handy when I bought my new camera and good lense. 

I signed up for amazons affiliate program but I guess you start off with a 2% reward, I was hoping for something better.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Jun 6, 2012)

Edit


----------



## GerryDavid (Jun 6, 2012)

ColeGauthier said:


> Nothings comes free, if that's what you asking... If you are a pro, you won't wait around for rebates, you will get what you need now.


 
Some things are worth waiting for, and if you plan ahead you can wait for certain things when they go on sale.  and as a pro you know to look for ways to keep costs down to keep things more profitable.

but I am talking about instant cashback, you use their link, you save between 2% and 15%, they make an unknown amount, and in a few weeks you receive a check for the amount you saved if you ask for it to be sent right away.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 6, 2012)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Some things are worth waiting for, and if you plan ahead you can wait for certain things when they go on sale.  and as a pro you know to look for ways to keep costs down to keep things more profitable.
> 
> but I am talking about instant cashback, you use their link, you save between 2% and 15%, they make an unknown amount, and in a few weeks you receive a check for the amount you saved if you ask for it to be sent right away.



I've been involve with affiliate programs for over 10 years. I've never known it to work exactly as you've described. Amazon doesn't send you a check until you have earned $100 or more.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jun 6, 2012)

the only cash back site im familiar with is bing.com and I believe you could have asked for a check at any point.    but they stopped the cash back program a year and some ago.


----------

